# 10% OFF Holiday Sale DutchPharma!



## DUTCHPHARMA (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey brother, this is Dutch Pharma, we are launching a special just send us an email with your username, and we will give you a 10% Discount . This is only for Members, just shoot me an email, I will explain serve you before the others. 

Here we offer Western Union payments, Amazon Gift Cards payments, BTC

Testosterone Propionate 100mg/ml
Nandrolone Phenylpropionate 100mg/ml
Deca Durabolin 200mg/ml
Sustanon 250mg/ml
Testosterone Suspension (TNE) 100mg/ml
Testosterone Enanthate 250mg/ml
Trenbolone Enanthate 150mg/ml
Boldenone Undecylenate 200mg/ml
Masteron Enanthate 100mg/ml
Primabolan Enanthate 100mg/ml
Parabolan 76mg/ml
Trenbolone Ace 100mg/ml
Masteron Propionate 100mg/ml

Orals Coming Mid Jan! PM for pricing Gentlemen this sale is only running till Jan 1ST


----------

